# new color chihuahua cup!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

made this one in blue for the original design. this one is in pink for the girly chis! <3

makes a great christmas/ ss gift :santa:




























Microwaveable/ Dishwasher safe


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

loving these!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> loving these!


thank you!  it's 1 cup. showing all sides hehe


----------

